# Calling All Amitryptyline Users!!



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Any other amitryptyline users suffer this effect: Amytryptyline has helped alot in terms of eliminating ridiculous amounts of bowel movements a day. However, after a few weeks of good/average days with limited bowel movements, I get this urgent, sudden, painful driven bought of D that totally blows out my entire colon. It's as if the drug helps until there's a back-up of stools that my body can't handle anymore. Anyone else get this? Any help would be most appreciated.driz


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

I've had 8 wonderful, symptom-free weeks on amitryptilene and then I got the worse IBS attacks I've had for a year and a half! And even after 6 days of eating just rice, which in the past has always stopped the series of attacks, I was just the same, which I think means that somehow I must have got underneath some kind of treshold and it had something to do with the amitryptilene. I managed to get off that level thanks to a different medication and now I feel just like before, though not quite as stable anymore. My neurologist said at the beginning that it's basically the 'side effects' of the amitr. that help with the IBS. Well, and it says everywhere that the side effects go away in most people once their bodies get used to the drug, so perhaps the positive side effects go away, too?!?. So I guess it's quite natural to be less effective for IBS after a while. However, I'm still overall better than before so I will stick to it!Susaloh


----------



## sinaj1020 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been on Amitriptylin for 6 1/2 years. I take 25mg. at bedtime every night. Yes, every so many weeks I have that terrible blow out also. It takes a couple of days to get back on the right track. It still is worth taking as it has given me my live back. I was diagnosed 16 years ago with IBS D. I did have a bad couple of months lately. I switched having my prescription filled at my local pharmacy to a mail order. Apparently they used the generic form and slowly my anxiety started coming back and I was in the bathroom more and more. I went back to my dr. last Monday and she wrote me a new script and I went back to my local pharmacy. So far so good. I also got a script for Librax that has also helped with my nervous stomach. I have gotten myself back on track by eating right too. I was eating a lot of junk and fatty food. I paid dearly!!!! Hope this helps. Janis


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh man. at the begining of february I was just started to be given this drug along with my usual Hysosycamine. I have not had this happen, but now I am rather fearful. Is this a constant side effect for all IBS patients? Is there a way to counter it?(I already have a severly limited diet, but I am unaware of what IBS I have) The most severe attack I had stressed my body to the point where my esophagus spasmed and I had to hospitalized because I couldn't breath. And most times if I have a bout, I pass out from the pain. I don't know what type of attack this might have on me... but what should I do? raven


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Warraven,Don't be too fearful about it - it's a very good medication. If you've got mainly cramps you're probably the 'pain type' of RDS and Amitryp. may be just the right thing for you. You can start off on a very very low dosage (I started on 5!mg even though most people start off on 10 or 20!) and then I upped the dosage in 5mg steps and that is the best way with this kind of medication. You can watch how your body reacts and in my case it was not at all dramatic or if at all in a positive sense!Lots of luckSusaloh


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Then this stuff is truly a gift from the gods,lol. Thankyou so much, that is certainly a load off. Raven


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

I am on 20mg of Amitryptyline and get this aswell. I am going through a period of it at the moment.Amitryptyline has for the most part given me back my life. But I find that I don't go as regularly and then BAM, one day it just hits me and I am on the toilet for like 30mins. It really does amaze me sometimes how much your body can store away.It is annoying, but as I say, for the most part I am able to live a some what normal life.On a side note (Sorry if I am highjacking the thread abit). I have found that my anxiety has come back abit, is it possible that you become so used to the effects of the drug that it can become less effective over time?Would that mean that you would have to be ever increasing the dose?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I take it too and find that every few months I have to increase the dose to have the same effect. I am hopeful that eventually my body will adjust to a pain free state with a specific amount of medication, but even with all the adjustments amitryptiline has been a great thing for me and really helps especially with the pain aspect of IBS.


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

It's been a while since I contributed to this thread. Firstly, thanks for all the replies. Secondly, more and more recently I've been fearing the worst, that amitryptiline has stopped working. I tried making excuses for it but I feel it has totally lost helping me. It's as if I've come full circle. Should I ask the doc. to increase the dose? Has anyone else lost the help that amitryptiline used to give?driz


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

My doc just upped my dose from 10mg to 20mg. I think it is helping, but it might be making me more C. I alternate and it's real hard to keep a balance.Keep us postedJoyce


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

thanks:I'm already on 50mg, and to be honest I can't even feel like i'm on them...no real side effects for me, so maybe even more is necessarry? Who knows? seeing the doc. on mondayanyone else can contribute?driz


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm still on 25 mg and fairly stable especially since I switched to taking the Amitryptilene slow release capsule first thing in the morning rather than at bedtime which altogether spreads the effect in a better way for me. I've noticed two things:1) when I get a proper IBS attack, the Amit. does not make a difference at all, it seems to be powerless. It really helps me to stay balanced but only when I'm already quite balanced anyway. 2) there are so many little things that can make a difference, ridiculous things, but my bowels are just so incredibly sensitive. Again and again I have to do detective work to find a trigger or an explanation for a situation. For example right now I have been having rather loose stools, for two weeks. I'm fine right now but this is still a warning sign because any time now this can trigger a series of cramping attacks which I know is very hard to stop once it's started. Anyway, so I've been writing down what I eat currently because I just couldn't think of any changes in my diet for months!! But, suddenly I realise there are these yogurt covered ricecakes, a real treat I brought from Spain, perhaps it's them? I've eaten three packages, that's about 24 of them over the past two weeks. You see what I mean, maybe there's some reason why your IBS has thrown you out of balance and the Amitr. would work if you only found the trigger for your current attacks...Allt he bestSusanne


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm always looking for an explanation as to why my IBS is in a flare. I've come to the conclusion that there is no explanation. Nothing I've eaten or done causes it. It has a mind of it's own and nothing I do can change it. My symtoms have gotten better with the meds I'm taking and watching my diet, but I can't seem to make it stop for more than 4 or 5 days.That's better than everyday, but I want more!Take Care,Joyce


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

How about taking the amitriptyline in the morning or in the afternoon as oppossed to before bed in order to get the full benefit of it (assuming the side effects are manageable)? Anyone go from taking them at bedtime to taking them during the day, with any success?driz


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Driz,I switched to taking the Amitriptylene in the mornings (involuntarily) and it was an improvement, because I used to have IBS symptoms in the evenings. Now I switched back to taking it at bedtime (involuntarily, story not worth telling here) and now I find that I feel better in the mornings - and of course, sleep like a dog, which gives you a nice feeling when you wake up. I guess the 24 hour effect just doesn't last for 24 hours on the same level, it fades out at the end, if you know what I mean. So next time I'll get worse I will try to split the dosage or rather, take some more in the evening. I'm growing more confident to dare and play around with dosages. I once read on a board about a woman who actually took the amitryptilene 'when needed' which I thought couldn't be possible. But since the effect on my IBS seems to be as immediate (like taking Paracetamol against a headache)I'm beginning to think that perhaps it's possible after all to take it as and when the symptoms crop up. I'll keep you posted about the outcome of my experiments....Susanne


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks Susanne please do. Anyone else have experience with this?driz


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone take it during the day?


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm taking it at night and yesterday my dr. increased the dose to 30 mg at night. I felt that on 20 mg, I was on NOTHING. She also added back in the Buspar. My therapist indicated I could be back up to the 1 tablet 3 times a day. My GI dr. is having me split a 5mg tablet to begin with. A VERY low dose. I'm hoping that using these two together will alleviate the symptoms because it seems my IBS-D is a response to anxiety.


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay, I'll ask again: Anyone have any experience with taking amitriptyline during the day/evening, as oppossed to before bed?driz


----------



## maxpower (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, I take 2, 10mg tabs in the morning. I figure I want the effects in the daytime when I have to function in the world. I began over a year ago with 1, 10mg tab at night. then switched to morning, then upped it to 2x, and have now had my prescription made "up to 3x day." meaning I get 90 tab of 10 mgs for 30 days...but most days only use 2. I asked for the increase before business trip which required flying, driving in strange town, etc. So, any day I want to take 3, I do. I just took 3 on Saturday for a wedding I attended, but went back down to 2 since. I don't have any negative effects other than cravings for sweets. (Yes, I have gained a few lb's.) I still use caffeine in small amounts, so I have morning tea or coffee. I suppose without that I might be dragging. Hope this answer helps.


----------



## Lorimidwife (May 27, 2002)

I am taking 50 mg of Elavil but have not noticed one thing, except for a slight sleepiness in the beginning. The doc wants me to up my dose to 75 mg!!! He says this usually works for the pain-dominant type of IBS, which I have. But I must be a hard case as it's not helping at all :-( Anyone have to take a dose that high?Lori


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I take 20mg in the am and 25 at bedtime. When I first started taking it I took 20mg only at night. I never took the whole amount (45) at once but I may start to cause I am starting to feel like it isnt working anymore, or not as well as it once did. That is depressing me. I'm sorry if I'm not answering your question correctly. Basically I dont think its gonna matter if I take it all at once or in 2 doses, like you I fear it may have run its course. Its like I've hit a wall and cant seem to get past it. The only side effects I ever had, was tiredness for about a week when I first started it. I'm seeing my GI next month, maybe he'll have some suggestions.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm scared that the side-effect will be worst than IBS itself.Tell me it's not like that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,tumb down to the nightmare from Elavil i had.No more thanks.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

posted 02-24-2004 10:33 PM ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½Any other amitryptyline users suffer this effect: Amytryptyline has helped alot in terms of eliminating ridiculous amounts of bowel movements a day. However, after a few weeks of good/average days with limited bowel movements, I get this urgent, sudden, painful driven bought of D that totally blows out my entire colon. It's as if the drug helps until there's a back-up of stools that my body can't handle anymore. Anyone else get this? Any help would be most appreciated.drizAnswer to your first questions: Driz what you described above is exactly the type of ibs i have, i'm fine for a while and then it's like a build up and then a blow out and the whole cycle goes on again like a circle, Now if this is happening to you like it's happening to me, i think it would happen without the amitriptiline, it sounds to me that the medication is working for maybe the other symptoms but it's not keeping the attack at bay. without the medi you'd probably have d all the time. Elavil/amitriptiline is in the older class of drugs called tricyclic's, these type of drugs help your brain make more of the chemical seritonin whereas SSRI like Paxil basically fill the whole in which the serotonin is leaking, this is why Elavil helps with pain and D, it's making more serotonin in your brain.Now if the Elavil <easier to spell..lol> is not working instead of trying to up the dosage of elavil talk to your doctor about trying another similar Trycyclic because maybe your body and brain might respond better to the other ones like Pamelor <nortriptiline> for example. It can't hurt, it's the same type of drug just some of them have different half lives, stay longer in the body, or release chemicals at different times etc.. Talk to your doc and see if you can try another type of trycyclic and see if that help.Good luckSometimes you have to be armed with answers for your doctor it's like since they graduated they dont want to do the legwork anymore, they prescribe what's commonly being prescribed that moment or this year!


----------

